# EIT Certification



## Michael Denteh (Dec 29, 2019)

Does anyone knows of a state that Social Security Number (SNN) is not an application requirement for EIT Certificate. I completed the FE Exam in Michigan and the State of Michigan does not issue EIT to candidate after passing the FE Exam. Rather the PE is issued after the required experience and passing the PE Exam. Beside the state of WA; does any other states permit applying for the EIT certificate without SSN or individual Taxpayers Number.

Thanks


----------

